# Primi passi in Gentoo.

## Angelus666

Ciao a tutti!

Adesso che ho risolto il problema della rete (reinstallando Gentoo), avrei bisogno di qualche suggerimento in questa fase iniziale di utilizzo, visto che praticamente non ci sono interfacce grafiche ne altro!

Quindi vi pongo qualche domanda:

1) Esiste una guida dove vengono spiegate tutte le voci della configurazione del kernel? L'ho configurato abbastanza superficialmente perchè nella maggioranza dei casi non ci capivo un tubo!  :Shocked: 

2) Mi passate un link dove posso vedere tutti i programmi disponibili per Gentoo?

3) Per installare KDE, devo semplicemente digitare emerge kde o devo inserire qualche particolare stringa?

4) Considerate che voglio usare Gentoo al posto di Windows XP, quindi con tutte le funzionalità multimediali (mp3,xvid,divx,ecc.), ho un lettore DVD e un master DVD, bluetooth, processore AthlonXP Barton, scheda video nVidia GeForce 6600 GT, voglio usare soltato KDE, insomma, un utilizzo medio. Mi potete dire se le seguenti flags di USE vi sembrano corrette?

```
USE="3dnow a52 aac alsa arts bluetooth dvd dvdr dvdread encode ftp gif -gnome -gtk -gtk2 hal java javascript jpeg kde lm_sensors mad mmx mozilla mp3 mpeg msn opengl pdf png qt quicktime scanner usb vcd vorbis win32codecs xml xvid divx4linux nvidia kdeenablefinal x"
```

5) Quali sono le utility necessarie che mi consigliate di scaricare?

6) Un amico vorrebbe aiutarmi nella configurazione del kernel usando SSH. Qual'è la sintassi per emergerlo?

Vi ringrazio per l'aiuto!

----------

## bender86

 *Angelus666 wrote:*   

> 2) Mi passate un link dove posso vedere tutti i programmi disponibili per Gentoo?

 http://packages.gentoo.org/

 *Angelus666 wrote:*   

> 3) Per installare KDE, devo semplicemente digitare emerge kde o devo inserire qualche particolare stringa?

 Guarda http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/?catid=desktop (le voci per kde). Secondo me dovresti installare gli split ebuild (emerge kdebase-startkde).

 *Angelus666 wrote:*   

> 6) Un amico vorrebbe aiutarmi nella configurazione del kernel usando SSH. Qual'è la sintassi per emergerlo?

 C'è già, basta dare /etc/init.d/sshd start per farlo partire.

----------

## lavish

Angelus666, tutte le tue domande hanno una semplice risposta: leggi l'handbook nella sua interezza  :Smile: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?style=printable&full=1

Troverai, oltre alle informazioni per installare le componenti base del tuo sistema operativo, introduzione a portage e guide varie che puoi reperire direttamente qui: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/index.xml

Cya

----------

## knefas

 *Angelus666 wrote:*   

> 3) Per installare KDE, devo semplicemente digitare emerge kde o devo inserire qualche particolare stringa?

 

leggi bene la guida che ti hanno linkato, perche' e' molto piu' consigliabile usare gli split ebuild (cosa sono? -> guida!) che fare emerge kde e compilare tutto il compilabile.

 *Angelus666 wrote:*   

> 4) Considerate che voglio usare Gentoo al posto di Windows XP, quindi con tutte le funzionalità multimediali (mp3,xvid,divx,ecc.), ho un lettore DVD e un master DVD, bluetooth, processore AthlonXP Barton, scheda video nVidia GeForce 6600 GT, voglio usare soltato KDE, insomma, un utilizzo medio. Mi potete dire se le seguenti flags di USE vi sembrano corrette?

 

Leggi il capitolo relativo alle USE flag. In genere non conviene settarne mille in make.conf, ma vedere volta per volta, pacchetto per pacchetto, cosa fanno. Per questo prima di emerge qualsiasi cosa dai emerge -av pacchetto, controlla cosa fanno le varie use e decidi di conseguenza. Puoi poi aggiungerle in /etc/portage/package.use (guida!)

 *Angelus666 wrote:*   

> 5) Quali sono le utility necessarie che mi consigliate di scaricare?

  C'era da qualche parte un 3d sulle applicazioni preferite di ciascuno...ma non lo trovo piu'. :\ Magari qualcuno e' piu' bravo di me a cercare...

----------

## otaku

 *knefas wrote:*   

> Leggi il capitolo relativo alle USE flag. In genere non conviene settarne mille in make.conf, ma vedere volta per volta, pacchetto per pacchetto, cosa fanno. Per questo prima di emerge qualsiasi cosa dai emerge -av pacchetto, controlla cosa fanno le varie use e decidi di conseguenza. Puoi poi aggiungerle in /etc/portage/package.use (guida!)

 

Aggiungo che aggiungendo meno use possibili ottieni un sistema più minimale e più snello, il mio consiglio è quello di non settare niente se non sai cosa fa quella use nello specifico (quindi con buona probabilità è una feature che non usi)

Per quanto rigurda il kernel, la cosa migliore sarebbe metterti a sfoltire un po' per volta la configurazione che gia hai (magari chiedendo consigli al tuo amico o al limite sul forum).

----------

## Angelus666

Grazie a tutti!

Ho rivisto un pò le flags USE, omettendo quelle che erano già inserite di default.

Per quanto riguarda la configurazione del kernel, nella guida ufficiale vengono specificate solo le voci fondamentali al funzionamento del sistema. Dove posso trovare una guida in italiano a tutte le voci del menuconfig del kernel?

Ho letto che nel normale utilizzo del sistema è meglio essere loggato come utente normale e non come root. Quando vado a creare un nuovo utente, quali autorizzazioni mi consigliate di dare (users,wheel,ecc.)?

----------

## lavish

 *Angelus666 wrote:*   

> Grazie a tutti!
> 
> Ho rivisto un pò le flags USE, omettendo quelle che erano già inserite di default.

 

Il consilio dato da otaku è molto poco condivisibile a mio avviso. Se una USE set by profile non sai cos'è, lasciala lì.

Se da utente insesperto togli tutte le USE del profilo, rischi di disabilitare funzionalità _esenziali_ . D'altronde le USE del profilo non sono state messe lì a caso per essere tolte in blocco, no?

 *Angelus666 wrote:*   

> Ho letto che nel normale utilizzo del sistema è meglio essere loggato come utente normale e non come root. Quando vado a creare un nuovo utente, quali autorizzazioni mi consigliate di dare (users,wheel,ecc.)?

 

Nell'handbook trovi scritto tutto, comunque se vuoi vedere in pratica cosa ha un utente normale, ecco qui i gruppi ai quali appartiene l'unico utente del sistema sul mio laptop:

```
wheel floppy audio cdrom video games cdrw usb users portage
```

Ciao

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

 *Angelus666 wrote:*   

> Per quanto riguarda la configurazione del kernel, nella guida ufficiale vengono specificate solo le voci fondamentali al funzionamento del sistema. Dove posso trovare una guida in italiano a tutte le voci del menuconfig del kernel?

 

non esiste una guida a tutte le voci presenti nella configurazione del kernel perchè questo è in continuo aggiornamento e le voci vengono aggiunte, rimosse e modificate continuamente. io ti consiglio di creare un kernel che ci vada piuttosto largo sul tuo pc in modo tale che sei sicuro che parte, poi cominci a fare varie prove togliendo il superfluo...

----------

## ^Stefano^

riguardo alla guida per la compilazione del kernel, ti posto il link di quella scritta da un amico mio; molto valida secondo me:

http://www.spaghettilinux.org/

li nella home page trovi il link. per quanto riguarda le voci di make menuconfig, ha ragione chi dice che non esiste una guida che le elenca tutte; se dai make menuconfig vedi che sono tantissime, sarebbe impossibile scriverle tutte con relativo help. anche perchè a te servono solo quelle per il tuo hardware, che sono poche. inoltre usando gli help di ogni voce e i comandi postati qua sotto non avrai bisogno di nessuna guida. io quando ho acquistato il mio nuovo amd64 con relativa main board ho usato genkernel per installare il sistema, poi un bel

```
# lspci -v
```

```
# emerge lshw
```

```
# lshw
```

mi hanno aiutato tantissimo nella configurazione. lshw è un tool formidabile, ti stampa in modo dettagliato, ogni singola informazione sul tuo hardware.

e questo per quello che riguarda il kernel.

per kde non ho nulla da aggiungere, ti hanno già postato il link alla documentazione di gentoo e un'informazione utilissima, split-ebuild. questo è quello che ti serve. 

io per le use flag ho fatto così: ho inserito in make.conf quelle che devono essere abilitate sempre, su ogni programma che le preveda, poi uso /etc/portage/package.use per quei singoli programmi che, per esempio, devono avere il supporto a kde quando il resto del sistema non lo deve avere. anche per questo argomento le pagine di man, la documentazione e il forum di daranno tutte le info utili.

----------

## Angelus666

Grazie ^Stefano^, la guida che mi hai linkato è molto utile!

Tra un pò mi cimento nella configurazione del kernel, sperando che vada bene!   :Smile: 

A questo proposito, volevo sapere se la compilazione come moduli (M) di alcune voci è veramente consigliata, come quello della rete, scheda di rete, audio e video, ecc.

Per quanto riguarda le flags USE, ho modificato soltanto quelle in /etc/make.conf, non quelle di default del sistema! Comunque sto aprendo un apposito topic per quest'ultimo quesito!

P.S.=Piccolissimo OT, se me lo concedete! In make.conf è consigliato attivare "-fomit-frame-pointer" ?

----------

## drizztbsd

 *Angelus666 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S.=Piccolissimo OT, se me lo concedete! In make.conf è consigliato attivare "-fomit-frame-pointer" ?

 

Usando fomit-frame-pointer si velocizza un po' l'esecuzione, ma è impossibile debuggare (almeno di settare la use glibc-omitfp).

Sul tuo processore le impostazioni sicure sono:

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

Puoi provare a smanettare un po' con tutte le CFLAGS possibili ma rischi di rallentare il sistema o peggio di renderlo instabile

----------

## Angelus666

Una domanda.

Volevo emergere links per poter consultare il forum e le guide da gentoo, nel mentre che installavo tutto l'installabile, ma facendo emerge --pretend links mi risultano un sacco di dipendenze, tra cui alcuni kde-base e qualcosa di xorg. Ma se voglio installare solo links senza nessun altro di questi, può funzionare ugualmente? Links mi serve provvisoriamente, perchè poi lo tolgo una volta finita l'installazione di xorg e kde.

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

angelus guarda che non ci mette mica una vita a compilare xorg e kdebase...nel giro di 3/4 ore è tutto pronto e puoi continuare a compilare quello che ti pare navigando nel frattempo con konqueror

----------

## Angelus666

Essendo un totale niubbo, avevo bisogno di installare alcune cose seguendo passo passo le varie guide. Quindi prima xorg 7.0, poi i driver dellla scheda video e infine kde. Se emergendo links già installa queste altre cose perdo il "filo" del procedimento e faccio una grandissima confusione!

----------

## knefas

aggiungi a /etc/portage/package.use 

```
www-client/links -X
```

 e vedi cosa succede...

----------

## topper_harley

 *knefas wrote:*   

> aggiungi a /etc/portage/package.use 
> 
> ```
> www-client/links -X
> ```
> ...

 

Se hai impostato il kernel per il supporto al framebuffer puoi inserire in package.use:

```
www-client/links -X directfb fbcon svga
```

In questo modo lanciando

```
links -g www.quello.che.vuoi.tu
```

potrai anche vedere le pagine a colori e le immagini...

----------

## Angelus666

A me interessa vedere le pagine in modalità testuale, anche senza immagini ne colori. Come si vedono nella Live di Gentoo insomma! Tanto lo tengo il tempo di installare alcune cose, dopo se ne va!

Comunque ho provato a fare nano -w /etc/portage/package.use e il file è completamente vuoto! Non dovrei trovare tutta la lista degli apps???

----------

## ^Stefano^

no, quel file viene creato dall'utente non dal sistema. inoltre in quel file ci metti, tu, solo le applicazioni che vuoi abbiano supporti particolari, tipo il supporto a kde solo per k3b, quando in make.conf usi -kde.

----------

## Angelus666

Quindi in quel file vuoto devo cominciare io ad elencare tutti gli apps? Qual'è precisamente la sintassi?

----------

## knefas

 *Angelus666 wrote:*   

> Quindi in quel file vuoto devo cominciare io ad elencare tutti gli apps? Qual'è precisamente la sintassi?

 

man portage?

----------

## Angelus666

Ritiro su questo topic, perchè avrei bisogno di alcune informazioni riguardo il filesystem e credo che, essendo un'informazione generica non strettamente legata a linux, aprire un altro thread non mi sembra corretto.

Nel mio 2° hard disk da 250 GB (adibito a Gentoo) ho creato 4 partizioni:

1) /boot (ext2 - 150 MB)

2) swap (swap - 2 GB)

3) /root (ext3 - 15 GB)

4) shared (non ancora formattata - 218 GB)

Per la 4a partizione mi hanno consigliato di usare FAT32, visto che è l'unico filesystem leggibile e scrivibile sia da Linux che da WinXP. Però ho un dubbio: la partizione FAT32 riesce a "reggere" 218 GB? Inoltre ho letto che FAT32 non supporta file di dimensioni maggiori a 4 GB, il che sarebbe un bel problema! A questo punto che posso fare? Che altra partizione potrebbe andare bene?

Grazie per l'aiuto!Last edited by Angelus666 on Mon Jun 19, 2006 3:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Scen

Partizionala come ext3, così su Linux sei apposto, e su Windows installati explore2fs

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Partizionala come ext3, così su Linux sei apposto, e su Windows installati explore2fs

 

explore2fs non mi pare supporti la scrittura su ext2/3 in win, ma solo la lettura.

se si vuole avre una partizione ext3 leggibile e scrivibile sia da win che da linux: http://www.fs-driver.org/

 *Quote:*   

> Per la 4a partizione mi hanno consigliato di usare FAT32, visto che è l'unico filesystem leggibile e scrivibile sia da Linux che da WinXP. Però ho un dubbio: la partizione FAT32 riesce a "reggere" 218 GB? Inoltre ho letto che FAT32 non supporta file di dimensioni maggiori a 4 GB, il che sarebbe un bel problema! A questo punto che posso fare? Che altra partizione potrebbe andare bene?

 

se usi ext3 al posto di FAT32 non dovresti avere questi problemi, ma non ne sono sicuro al 100%, non so se l'ext3 per win (linkato sopra) è uguale in tutto e per tutto a quello di linux o ha dei limiti.

----------

## Angelus666

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> se si vuole avre una partizione ext3 leggibile e scrivibile sia da win che da linux: http://www.fs-driver.org/

 

E' un software affidabile? Ho il timore che essendo qualcosa di "esterno" al sistema operativo sia più facile incorrere in errori di scrittura/lettura, con conseguente corruzione o perdita di dati. In quei 218 GB ci metterei dati molto importanti! Inoltre questa partizione sarà usata anche per il ripping di DVD e per la scrittura DVD-Video di dati precedentemente rippati, quindi sarà sottoposto a una grande mole di lavoro. Come funziona la frammentazione in ext3? Esiste anche qui questo "fenomeno" o è solo appannaggio di NTFS?

Usando questo programma, avrò un drive (G :Smile:  dove potrò leggere i dati ext3 oppure devo ogni volta, manualmente, montare la partizione da WinXP usando qualche tool di quel software?

Per partizionare in ext3, posso usare anche Partition Magic?

----------

## bender86

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> se si vuole avre una partizione ext3 leggibile e scrivibile sia da win che da linux: http://www.fs-driver.org/

 

Quello dovrebbe essere un driver per ext2, quindi meglio questo filesystem (anche se cambia molto poco).

----------

## Angelus666

 *bender86 wrote:*   

>  *!equilibrium wrote:*   se si vuole avre una partizione ext3 leggibile e scrivibile sia da win che da linux: http://www.fs-driver.org/ 
> 
> Quello dovrebbe essere un driver per ext2, quindi meglio questo filesystem (anche se cambia molto poco).

 

Nelle FAQ dice che supporta la scrittura/lettura sia in ext2 che in ext3 perchè quest'ultimo filesystem è retrocompatibile. Quindi preferirei formattarlo in ext3 in modo da avere anche il journaling quando lo uso da Gentoo.

Questo journaling dovrebbe servire a mantere l'integrità dei dati in caso di spegnimento brutale del pc, sbaglio?

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Angelus666 wrote:*   

> E' un software affidabile? Ho il timore che essendo qualcosa di "esterno" al sistema operativo sia più facile incorrere in errori di scrittura/lettura, con conseguente corruzione o perdita di dati. 

 

se ne è parlato ampiamente sul forum, è affidabile (altrimenti non te lo avrei consigliato).

 *Angelus666 wrote:*   

> In quei 218 GB ci metterei dati molto importanti! Inoltre questa partizione sarà usata anche per il ripping di DVD e per la scrittura DVD-Video di dati precedentemente rippati, quindi sarà sottoposto a una grande mole di lavoro. Come funziona la frammentazione in ext3? Esiste anche qui questo "fenomeno" o è solo appannaggio di NTFS?

 

il problema della frammentazione esiste a prescindere dal filesystem, poi ognuno di essi implementa metodi e tipologie per prevenirla o fixarla durante i processi di lettura e scrittura, e anche di questo se ne è già parlato lungamente sul forum. 

 *Angelus666 wrote:*   

> Usando questo programma, avrò un drive (G dove potrò leggere i dati ext3 oppure devo ogni volta, manualmente, montare la partizione da WinXP usando qualche tool di quel software?

 

la prima che hai detto.

 *Angelus666 wrote:*   

> Per partizionare in ext3, posso usare anche Partition Magic?

 

non ne ho idea, io ho sempre formattato in linux e poi montato da windows la partizione con il driver linkato nel post precedente, per cui non mi sono mai posto il problema; siccome cerchi 'affidabilità', credo che l'ideale sarebbe evitare di usare Partition Magic  :Wink: 

p.s.: in alto sinistra che un link con scritto "cerca", usalo più spesso

 *bender wrote:*   

> Quello dovrebbe essere un driver per ext2, quindi meglio questo filesystem (anche se cambia molto poco).

 

ext3 = ext2 + journaling

quindi per leggere e scrivere non c'è differenza alcuna. per la questione del journaling su windows, bhe non si può avere, windows non è linux.

----------

## Angelus666

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> 
> 
> p.s.: in alto sinistra che un link con scritto "cerca", usalo più spesso

 

Non essendo un argomento inerente a Gentoo non pensavo che si fosse già trattato, chiedo venia.

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> 
> 
> per la questione del journaling su windows, bhe non si può avere, windows non è linux.

 

Quindi in WinXp, in caso di crash del sistema, potrei perdere i dati che risiedono in questa partizione?  :Confused: 

Con Partition Magic ho formattato la partizione da 218 GB in ext3, però ci sono alcune cose molto strane. In Partition Magic la partizione ext3 viene riconosciuta da 222.988,2 con uno spazio occupato di 7.119,8 (vedere screen)

http://img173.imageshack.us/img173/2212/pmagic7nn.jpg

Però da Risorse del Computer (quindi WinXP), la capacità viene riconosciuta di 217 GB (ext2) con uno spazio disponibile di 199 GB e uno spazio occupato di 17,8 GB. Com'è possibile, visto che la partizione dovrebbe essere completamente vuota? Inoltre dentro ho trovato una cartella vuota chiamata "lost+found".

edit: elimino la partizione e la creo da Linux.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Angelus666 wrote:*   

> Quindi in WinXp, in caso di crash del sistema, potrei perdere i dati che risiedono in questa partizione?  

 

nessun FS in caso di crash ti da garanzie assoluta sui dati; stiamo parlando di 'crash' dopotutto.

 *Angelus666 wrote:*   

> Inoltre dentro ho trovato una cartella vuota chiamata "lost+found".

 

normalissimo, c'è anche in linux, è di default con ext2/3

----------

## Angelus666

Ho rifatto la partizione con fdisk di Gentoo e applicato il filesystem ext3 con "mke2fs -j" e adesso da Risorse del Computer di WinXp mi da uno spazio occupato di 14,4 GB anche se la partizione è vuota. Come mai?

La cartella "lost+found" la devo lasciare o posso cancellarla?

Scusate per le domande da niubbo.  :Wink: 

----------

## bender86

 *Angelus666 wrote:*   

> Nelle FAQ dice che supporta la scrittura/lettura sia in ext2 che in ext3 perchè quest'ultimo filesystem è retrocompatibile. Quindi preferirei formattarlo in ext3 in modo da avere anche il journaling quando lo uso da Gentoo.
> 
> Questo journaling dovrebbe servire a mantere l'integrità dei dati in caso di spegnimento brutale del pc, sbaglio?

 

Se non ricordo male, il problema era proprio il journaling, nel caso di crash di win. Perlomeno io ho avuto qualche problema.

----------

## Luca89

 *Angelus666 wrote:*   

> La cartella "lost+found" la devo lasciare o posso cancellarla?

 

Lo spazio che vedi giÃ  occupato potrebbe essere del journal o della lost+found. Quest'ultima dovrebbe contenere file recuperati dal tool fsck, quindi se non ti serve la puoi eliminare, al prossimo fsck il tool si accorgerÃ  che manca e la ricreerÃ .

----------

## Angelus666

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

>  *Angelus666 wrote:*   La cartella "lost+found" la devo lasciare o posso cancellarla? 
> 
> Lo spazio che vedi giÃ  occupato potrebbe essere del journal o della lost+found. Quest'ultima dovrebbe contenere file recuperati dal tool fsck, quindi se non ti serve la puoi eliminare, al prossimo fsck il tool si accorgerÃ  che manca e la ricreerÃ .

 

La cartella "lost+found" risulta vuota e pur eliminandola rimane sempre lo spazio occupato di 14,4 GB. E'strano che il solo journaling occupi così tanto spazio!

 *bender86 wrote:*   

> Se non ricordo male, il problema era proprio il journaling, nel caso di crash di win. Perlomeno io ho avuto qualche problema.

 

Non nascondo che sono un pò preoccupato.  :Confused: 

----------

## ^Stefano^

 *Angelus666 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per la 4a partizione mi hanno consigliato di usare FAT32, visto che è l'unico filesystem leggibile e scrivibile sia da Linux che da WinXP. Però ho un dubbio: la partizione FAT32 riesce a "reggere" 218 GB? Inoltre ho letto che FAT32 non supporta file di dimensioni maggiori a 4 GB, il che sarebbe un bel problema! A questo punto che posso fare? Che altra partizione potrebbe andare bene?
> 
> Grazie per l'aiuto!

 

penso che fat32 supporti i 218gb, ma non ne sono sicuro, però sono sicuro che supporta file maggiori di 4gb in quanto un dvd è da 4.7 ed io l'ho sempre messo su fat32.

io ti consiglio di partizionarla in fat32, per non dire ntfs. alla fine qua l'unico problema, come sempre   :Laughing:  , è windows. quindi facilitagli le cose e usa i suoi file system, tanto linux riesce bene a scrivere e leggere anche sui due FS sopra citati. probabilmente per ntfs devi inserire il supporto nel kernel, non so genkernel lo mette di default, perlomeno in scrittura.

riguardo a windows che riconosce la partizione con qualche gb in meno non preoccuparti, succede anche a me. il mio disco da 120gb lo vede come 112. Partition Magic e cfdisk lo vedono giusto, invece.

----------

## bandreabis

FAT32 NON supporta file unici maggiori di 2GB!  :Wink: 

A meno che non sia il MIO FAT32 ad essere bacato.   :Very Happy: 

Andrea

----------

## Angelus666

 *^Stefano^ wrote:*   

> penso che fat32 supporti i 218gb, ma non ne sono sicuro, però sono sicuro che supporta file maggiori di 4gb in quanto un dvd è da 4.7 ed io l'ho sempre messo su fat32.

 

Ti devo contraddire, perchè quando rippi un DVD non crei un file da 4.7 GB, ma tanti file che insieme fanno 4,7 GB!

 *^Stefano^ wrote:*   

> riguardo a windows che riconosce la partizione con qualche gb in meno non preoccuparti, succede anche a me. il mio disco da 120gb lo vede come 112. Partition Magic e cfdisk lo vedono giusto, invece.

 

Non è che mi vede GB in meno, il problema è che dice che ci sono 14,4 GB occupati, pur essendo vuoto!

----------

## emix

Per togliervi ogni dubbio:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fat32

 :Wink: 

----------

## ^Stefano^

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> FAT32 NON supporta file unici maggiori di 2GB! 
> 
> Andrea

 

ah ecco l'inghippo, unici. e difatti, come mi avete fatto notare, un dvd è composto da molti file nelle cartelle audio_ts e video_ts. stupidamente me lo ero scordato.

bhe ma ntfs ha questa limitazione? non credo, quindi vale il mio post sopra; se devi usare un disco per i due sistemi windows e linux io ti consiglio di usare i fs di windows. Perchè? certo ext3 magari è migliore di ntfs, non lo so, però so che è windows il rompi palle tra i due, quindi agevoli lui e ti togli dei problemi inutili.

----------

## bandreabis

Dal link di emix pare che FAT32 supporti file fino a 4GB, ma non ne sono ancora convinto.

A casa provo, che qui ho NTFS.

Forse mi sono "confused".   :Confused: 

EDIT: sì, mi sono confuso max 4GB.

Andrea

----------

## Angelus666

Sinceramente non mi fido molto a scrivere su NTFS da Linux, però volendoci pensare non è che sia tanto differente il rischio a scrivere su ext2-3 da WinXP. Inoltre sto fatto che si mangia 15 GB non è proprio il massimo.

----------

## bender86

 *Angelus666 wrote:*   

> Sinceramente non mi fido molto a scrivere su NTFS da Linux, però volendoci pensare non è che sia tanto differente il rischio a scrivere su ext2-3 da WinXP.

 Insomma... Credo che le specifiche di ext2 siano pubbliche e libere, quindi il driver per linux è potenzialmente allo stesso livello di quello per windows.

----------

## ^Stefano^

 *Angelus666 wrote:*   

> Sinceramente non mi fido molto a scrivere su NTFS da Linux

 

premetto che io non l'ho mai fatto; però il driver, che all'inizio della sua implementazione nel kernel si diceva non essere proprio buono, ora dovrebbe essere appostissimo. inoltre tu hai la possibilità di installare i kernel gentoo-sources che sono ulteriormente patchati dal team gentoo. puoi sempre fare un search nel forum per ricercare i problemi già trattati.

----------

## otaku

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Se una USE set by profile non sai cos'è, lasciala lì.
> 
> Se da utente insesperto togli tutte le USE del profilo, rischi di disabilitare funzionalità _esenziali_ . D'altronde le USE del profilo non sono state messe lì a caso per essere tolte in blocco, no?

 

in verità è quello che volevo dire  :Wink: 

ovvero lasciare i default a meno che non si sappia esattamente cosa si sta modificando.

mi sono espresso male, chiedo venia  :Mad: 

----------

